# What other pets do you guys have?



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I just thought it would be nice to prove that we're not all complete losers obsessed with fish... lol
Haha, I have:
Many fish,
A guinea pig (whose husband has passed away and whose babies had been given to the pet store a few years ago), 
A cat who enjoys hunting flies and crickets and waking me up at six in the morning,
Two gerbils my sister has decided to breed,
A bullfrog who hitched along for a ride from one of our camping trips.

How 'bout you?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

NICE THREAD M8!

ill get more pis soon but here goes.

2 birman cats/ 1x lilac poin and 1x seal poin, both are soon to be bread. "Sox and Saphie"

1x lab cross retriever (chocoloate) called "Tia"

many fish

used to have- 
Racing Pigeons

IN THE PICTURE IT IS MY CAT SOX


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

41 crested geckos, 1 vieled chamelion, 2 green cheek conures, 4 pacman frogs, 2 mossy frogs, 2 whites tree frogs, 1 marbled salamander, 1 red legged walking frog, 1 red eyed tree frog, 1 dog, and 4 cats probably picking up something new tomorrow maybe an amphibian or a different species of gecko or maybe just another crested gecko


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

2 siamese cats (lynx point and flame point)
1 Australian shep/ Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Terrier mix
MANY FISH

Used to own African Dwarf frogs, Southern2 lined Salamanders, A Golden retriever, and ghost shrimp.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

well i have a bit of a zoo.

1 cat, her name is hunter and she is no ordinary cat everybody loves her cause she has the craziest and most awsome personality, you never know what crazy thing she is about to do

3 dogs, 1 female a pom 6 years old i know a guy owning a pom is weird but she was a rescue dog even though she cost me 300$ but it was worth getting her out of that home and then i have my boys benji and jack benji is a lab boxer mix and hes 6 he is the best dog, i rescued him from a shelter my old roomate got him when he was a puppy and didnt relize he would grow up to be a 120 pound dog so after after he moved out and he got to be about 6 months old he took him to the pound and i found out about it and went and got him, and then thier is jack hes 5 and he is a show quality rat terrier but he is a little **************** and doesnt like to listen so wasnt able to be shown so i got him for 350$ for my wife

1 tegu monitor, and well he is a beast and only i can handle him and i cant let him run around much cause he tried to take out my pom one time so he dont get out of the cage much unless its nice outside then ill put him in a dog kennel run to soke up the sun

1 tokay gecko, and well lets just say he is one lizard you dont want getting loose cause he will run all over the walls and the roof and is hard to catch.


----------



## ftsdeploy (Feb 5, 2011)

I have:

1 Dog, A Chihuahua Axel... he is almost a year old.

1 Cat, *Unamed*... We just got him a couple weeks ago no name has stuck... But he likes to party... at about midnight every night.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Currently: 1 black cat (American shorthair) named Juno, an albino checkered garter snake named Osiris, and a bunch of fish. 

We're getting one - possibly two! - sugar gliders this summer!


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

I got a Doberman pit bull mix, a mut, a ball python, bearded dragon, cat, and a snapping turtle that lives in my pond in the back yard.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

3 dogs. One partial owner because a friend moved in with his 70 lb golden retriever (female), male all white husky (a little over 2 years old) a black and white female husky (7 months old). Both huskies are fixed. No puppies for us.

We're having fun with dominance fights between the two girls. And by fun, I mean not fun at all.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

i have 1 hamster nameed Sushi,2 cats,and 2 chihuahuas,and lots of fish


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Cossie, you sick, twisted, creep! You turn your cats into baked goods? 

"both are soon to be bread"

I would NEVER do that to Otis, my 100 lb. Rhodesian Ridgeback! (Most weigh only 80 lbs. VERY smart dogs. They sleep all day inside and run around with you for 30 minutes a day at most. Lazy... )










Just laying around. Cool. Wazzuh?


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> Cossie, you sick, twisted, creep! You turn your cats into baked goods?
> 
> "both are soon to be bread"
> 
> ...


almost looks like its got a bit of american pit in it my buddy has a rednose american pit that looks like your dog a bit


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> Currently: 1 black cat (American shorthair) named Juno, an albino checkered garter snake named Osiris, and a bunch of fish.
> 
> We're getting one - possibly two! - sugar gliders this summer!


sugar gliders are amazing i had one once until an ex stole him from me and i miss him so much. def if you are going to get them get two because they will get very depressed if they arn't out of their cage constantly. Also just make sure you do tons and tons of research they are very touchy animals and hard to care for properly. It would take me atleast 2 hours to cook the food for my glider. but you can make a lot at once and freeze it and just break a chunk off every night and thaw it out before feeding. very complex meals tho lots of ingredients and measurements of food. they also eat mealies ever other day and love them. bite the heads off and eat them like a popsicle. there are lots of different diets i def recommend the pet glider aka prescillas diet. its the number one diet used by glider keepers. avoid any pellet foods that are listed as a complete diet for gliders. def check out glidercentral.com/.net i cant remember which it is. make sure to have regular vet visits. they get sick and you wont know it until they are on their last breath of life to show any symptoms. in the wild if other gliders know they are sick they will be shuned from the pack. they are also self mutilators meaning if their nails get caught in anything they will chew their own limb off. many things to know about them so again just do lots and lots and lots of research they can be overwhelming. best thing about a glider is carying them around in a bonding pouch. they will sleep all day in it while you do whatever you need to. i used to take mine to work under my shirt  every day i would come home he would rush to the front of the cage and start barking at me then we would play and he would fly around.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

ya my buddy had one, and i really mean it when i say i fell in love with it, it was a blast and it would do the funniest $h!t ever, bad thing about them being ok in pouches is sombody put it in thier jacket pocket and walk off with it, had a small super bowl party and he had it out playing with it showing it off and after everybody left it was gone too, what kind of person walks of with sombodys pet like that?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

It's horrible how people steal animals. 

I love my kitty, she's the most amazing cat ever, she thinks she's a dog!  She goes for walks and plays fetch plus other things. 

Thanks for all the responses guys! Now I can tell my mom that we're not the craziest pet owners and don't have a zoo like she thinks we do. 
.... You know....
My sister did bring up sugar gliders a few days ago... 
And it's so cool how you're gonna breed the cats, Cossie!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

mine was stolen by an ex who i was still dating at the time. i left for a couple weeks to work on the railroad to get some extra cash because i was having a tough time finding a job. she got mad and sold him my 2 iguanas my 2 cats and my xbox while i was gone.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow. That really sucks. Why did she get mad? You know, never mind. I'll just say I'm sorry for the poor things to have to endure the wrath of the evil stepmother.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

lol funlad that actually made me ROFL i didnt know how to spell it


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

We have:

1 German Shepard mix-breed dog (not sure what she's mixed with) - she's almost 12 years old, about 65lbs. 

Lots of ferrets - we have 7 of our own, and we are fostering about 6 more right now (off of the top of my head). My wife is the assistant director of a ferret shelter, and we often foster ferrets that are either :
a) sick and need more attention than they can get in a shelter; or
b) behaviorally challenged ferrets -- usually ones that have been abused or poorly socialized and need some hands-on work to help them adjust and stop biting etc

Basically - we often end up caring for some of the un-adoptable ones. Since my wife is home all day (disabled) she can provide the care that ferrets with cancer need (meds and liquid food multiple times a day, etc), and they call her the "ferret whisperer" for her ability to rehab ferrets with biting issues.

Many of the sick ones stay with us in a "hospice" situation - we provide them a loving home for the last years or months of their lives after their owners have decided they no longer want to take care of them. It's hard - we say goodbye to way to many every year.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

ya i had a neighbor steal my cat once, my animals free range on food there bowls are always stocked and water always filled, so i notice i havnt seen my cat in almost a week so i go looking for it and found it locked in a neighbors porch missing its name tag so i make the lady give it back to me after she tries telling me that my fat lazy cat is somehow starving, so a few days go by and notice she is missing again so i go over thier and see she is still feeding it, and she tries telling me it wouldnt be going over thier if i fed it, come to found out she is feeding it some of the most exspensive cat food out thier 20$ for a little bag,plus mixing it with fancyfeast, so to keep my cat home i started to have to buy it the same cat food, damn crazy old women.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my only other pets are guns and knives......they always got my back...


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I now have a boxer named Riley
















before him we had a boxer mix named Mason..Mason was a very special dog (RIP)
















and before Mason, we, too had a ridgeback named Rocky Dog....he , just like Riley and Mason was special and close to our hearts.
















My dogs have always been like my children...I love them all very much and hope to be reunited with them when my time comes.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

these are my dogs benji, jack, gracie


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

I have one cat name Misa. ^^


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks Revo but we've done our research, no worries. 

I don't trust that site you listed. I looked on a review of sugar glider sites and it rated VERY low, like a 1.2 out of 10 at best. 

"* ALERT * Another unlicensed Internet message board. See " Do Sugar Gliders Really Make Good Pets" / "Beware Internet Chat Rooms and Message Boards ". Contains extremely outdated Sugar Glider care information, and the sole focus of the site is a message-board where Sugar Gliders are "indirectly" allowed to be sold and traded - in many cases against Federal Law. No Veterinary-approved ongoing support program. Primary Consumer Complaint: An "online soap-opera". Very inviting at first - but abusive once you have been welcomed in. Don't dare disagree with one of the "experts". Not allowed to express alternative opinions without being bashed"

Sooo.... yeah. I found another site to look on that has reputable info (USDA licensed, which glidercentral is not) and that knows what they are talking about.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow guys, I'm jealous of all the dog owners. I wish I could have a dog, but since we moved to America we couldn't get any dogs because of apartment issues with dogs.

And gosh Chronoboy, where do you live where the exes sell precious pets and little old ladies steal cats?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Guys if you all have so many pets, then why not enter them in pet of the month , just pm me them!


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Cossie, stop bothering everyone.  We'll report you as a spammer if you keep it up!
Jk, Jk...


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well it was rev that the ex sold the pet, and as for the old lady, when I moved thier I was told that it was a great area, it was a nice neighborhood mostly older people, but in the 2 years I had that house I had my car broke into twice my truck broke into once and vadalized with mustarrd and ketchup, and then right after I just finished restoreing my 73 chevy I got my new paint job keyed, ive learned just cause it looks like a nice neighborhood dont mean it is.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

chronoboy said:


> Well it was rev that the ex sold the pet, and as for the old lady, when I moved thier I was told that it was a great area, it was a nice neighborhood mostly older people, but in the 2 years I had that house I had my car broke into twice my truck broke into once and vadalized with mustarrd and ketchup, and then right after I just finished restoreing my 73 chevy I got my new paint job keyed, ive learned just cause it looks like a nice neighborhood dont mean it is.


73 chevy, u got any pics.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh ya lots ill have to look on my desktop computer for them, I pic journal all my project builds, right now im working on making a 05 neon SXT into a SRT4, it should be done in a few weeks then off to paint, but I mostly do 4x4 done 2 muscle cars, and the neon is my first tuner car ive done, I dont put tens of thousands into them but they still turn out ok, helps to marry into a family full mechanics,get alot of work and parts cheap.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

If we're talking cars, my dad has a 1965 Cadillac De Ville Ragtop Convertible. It's paint is in a very cool light blue. I'll get some pictures when it warms up!


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Two french bulldogs and one (english) bulldog.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

My friend has had one of his boxers for more than 10 years. They're a long lived dog!


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

boxers are great family dogs very loving to kids and very protective over kids, but you have to take good care of them and matters where you get them some or so inbred in areas that they have alot of problems down the road, but if you get a good boxer from a good breeder they can live long healthy lives, my friend just had to put thiers down after over 14 long years. and in turn my aunt's only after 3 years is very sick from a intestine problem that has been bred into thier line 2 other dogs from the same liter had it and have died from it.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Oops, sorry rev. Those old people can get pretty mean...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have 2 chickens and a dog named Buddy.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lohachata said:


> my only other pets are guns and knives......they always got my back...


I wish I had more of that kind of pet!!!


----------

